# Sold please delete



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Full setup, ready to go... $175

Tank is clean, has a 50/50 mix of tahitian moon sand and black gravel
Light is a Dual T5, about a year old
filter is a XP



Tank in great shape, was full of fish and water two weeks ago until i sold all plants and livestock to another member on here (Discus)....i'm fairly certain he will vouch for the great condition....

Ok...need both tanks gone this weekend....

added to the package, is a 25g tall, whisper filter, generic heater 24" dual t5 lamp (needs bulbs) and a Uv sterilizer ( also needs bulb)


175 bucks for two full setups! Come one folks....you know this is a great deal....just want them gone....


Located in Maple ridge..

feel free to text me @ 604 818 6512


Thanks for looking....


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

bump for good deal


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

bump for the day


----------



## Torwin (Jan 4, 2011)

Could you post the dimensions?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

He will need to confirm but it looks like a standard 65gal - 36"Lx18"Wx24"H


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Reckon said:


> He will need to confirm but it looks like a standard 65gal - 36"Lx18"Wx24"H


Yup, standard 65g...


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

bump to the top please


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

weekend bump.....willing to entertain realistic offers....


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

price drop......$225


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

to the top please


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

weekend bump


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

to the top please


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

bump please


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Bump to the top please


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

to the top please


----------

